# Visa 189 (applying offshore) processing time for Indians



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi

Could pupil share there experiences whoz PR is granted also processing time took to receive the grant letter.

My current status:
Invited (189 visa) - 15/NOV/2012
Submitted - 6/DEC/2012
Ack received from DIAC - 6/DEC/2012
MEDS (ehealth) - 26/DEC/2012
PCC (UK) received - 18/JAN/2013
PCC (India) - Waiting
CO - ???? :ranger:


----------



## prabh (Oct 29, 2012)

@NIP: whats your current status? did you get the Grant?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey bro...
Im from India as well. I did my undergraduate in Australia though. My timeline is in my signature


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Can any one tell me, what is the present processing time for Visa 189 (applying offshore) processing time for Indians,


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

*Hello All,*

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

All the best to everyone here.! Atleast theres a good thing for Indians as the Character Security Checks I guess are faster for the country than for a few other neighboring countries. I dont know whether this is due to electronic sharing of info. between India and Australia or because Indians dont often qualify for Character Security checks. 
However, luckily this aspect of migration does not affect Indians that much and I am happy for that.


----------

